# Does snow count as rain?



## Fruitcup (Dec 1, 2020)

When it snows, does that count as though your flowers and crops were watered?
Also, yay for snow, this game is so wonderful ❄


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 1, 2020)

Yup! It also fulfills the Coelacanth’s prerequisite, if you still need it.


----------



## Livia (Dec 1, 2020)

Yes it waters flowers. I find it annoying because my island is covered in flowers, but I‘ve been trying to clear out some space. Now I have to run around every morning and dig up flowers to keep them under control

	Post automatically merged: Dec 1, 2020

This morning I had 2 pockets full of flower buds to dump.


----------



## Cherry Tree (Dec 1, 2020)

I noticed the other day when I went to water them that they were all sparkly. I wanted the snow anyway but a definite benefit there


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 1, 2020)

Snow is just rain that happens in the Winter season.


----------



## Altarium (Dec 1, 2020)

It did for me when it snowed yesterday. Woke up to the horror of most of my flowers having multiplied


----------



## Holla (Dec 1, 2020)

It definitely does. Even the weather patterns are the same only difference is snow falls instead of rain.


----------



## Fruitcup (Dec 1, 2020)

Great to know, thanks guys!!!


----------



## EmmaFrost (Dec 1, 2020)

I genuinely didn’t know that snow and rain were viewed similarly in terms of watering flowers. Thank you for asking this question and to everyone who answered!


----------

